

Ask HN: How Puffin browser works on iPhone? - milani

Puffin loads pages much faster than Chrome on both Android and iPhone. It also claims that it has the fastest JS engine! I thought it is not possible because iOS doesn&#x27;t approve apps using their own html and&#x2F;or js engine.
The question is what does puffin do to load pages faster?
======
mschuster91
IIRC you just have to stick with the rendering engine (Webkit) on iOS, but you
can supply your own networking (hello SPDY) and JS stack, as well as the UI
elements.

Another way except fine-tuning networking and script engine parameters is to
fuel traffic through minifying proxies and using more aggressive caching
strategies.

~~~
milani
How one can change JS engine? Any source for confirmation? As I know WebView
only allows us to eval a string as js in the page's context.

